# Anahuac Open Class World Bowfishing Championship Aug 9th



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.bowfishtexas.com/anahuac/2008/AnahuacOpenWorldChampionship.htm

Anahuac, TX *August 9, 2008* 8PM to 8AM

$175 Entry fee (2-3 man teams)​$25 Big Fish Pot​*Open Class Numbers* - All boat types​*Sportsman's Class Numbers* - Fan boats and Trollers (no airboats)​*Big 10 *- All boat types ​No trailering​Meet at Anahuac State Park on the Trinity River, Anahuac, TX.​For Additional Questions: Bubba - 903-746-1458 Robert - 832-444-7695 ​


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Ran around in my fan boat on Sat night and the water looks fantastic! Gar and buffs everywhere!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Dang Robert, w/ 3 Texas Open tournaments in the month of August it's tough.
Assuming only a few enter the Sportsmans Class, I got to go w/ Possum Kingdom for more money. I am sure hating to miss Anahuac though, if it's gonna be as good as yall say it is.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

Well Anahuac is always the 2nd weekend on August...that is normally when the water is the best and the tides are almost always the same.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I know, this year has just been a mess.
Gas prices don't help either.


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

Anyone looking for a fanboat shoot me a PM.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

We counted over 500 gar on Sat night! He some friends head down there the night after thunderstorm Eduard came in and he said it was beautiful and lots of fish. Should be a good shoot!

Oh and we have $500 in Bass Pro shops gifts cards and 2 tournament packs (from Muzzy and Cajun Archery) to give away!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

Let's see some pictured Robert.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

we wnt out the night before the tourney and shot around 30-40. Lots of small gar not big fish except poppig outside the lights.


----------



## bowfishrp (Apr 5, 2007)

http://realbowfishing.com/index.php?topic=682.0

I took some pictures of the boats but was too tired to take any the next morning.


----------

